

The "bob's game" RPG is on Kickstarter - bobsgame
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bobsgame/bobs-game

======
antjanus
I previously didn't know anything about this game but it looks really badass!
I hope it gets upvoted here on Hn and gets some visibility.

A few things of note:

* It'd be nice to have a better idea of what the game is about. It looks really awesome but some kind of plot-point teaser would be better

* more donation levels. Definitely a $1000 - super backer and then something in between $20 and $500 for the eager ones

* more/better prizes. For example: life-sized poster of Yuu, the nD console, or whatever else. I'm not sure what Kickstarter allows or not.

Good luck!

------
Axxxel
Hope this gets Kickstarted. Looks super cool!

------
qaqq
This looks like it has potential. If you scroll quite some distance down the
kickstarter page and find the "bgeditor" youtube video, you can actually infer
a lot about the project.

------
zogby
great game so far from the demo

